# Generator safety help please



## Mackdog (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm hoping someone can make me feel better before I go to sleep tonight.  We lost power Monday and bought a generator today.  It's on out back deck.  I'd say its about 6-8 feet away from the house.  We have been running it since about 6:00.  We have one co2 detector.  All seems well but after reading on safety I am freaked out.  My husband put wood over saw horses to cover it.  He also wants to refuel while its running which everything I read says not to but our neighbor does it.  What do you think?


----------



## subsailor (Oct 31, 2012)

Refilling while it's running is definately not recommended. I have done it and gotten away with it, but things can happen. As far as the cover, unless it's right on top of the generator, that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## hoverfly (Oct 31, 2012)

Make sure that the exhaust port is pointed away from the house.


----------



## RORY12553 (Oct 31, 2012)

I would definitely turn it off while refueling...look at this way ..would you fill your car up while it's running? also make sure there are no open windows or doors where the generator is and if you can move it further from the house I would.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 31, 2012)

No way you refuel with it running. Hot is bad enough but I do it. But no way with it running. Shouldn't be a problem with CO with it out in the open. But gas splatters when you are pouring it in one no matter how careful you are and that deck will be connected to the house while it is burning.

I had a chainsaw catch fire after I fueled it hot one day. In my hands. Set my clothes on fire.


----------



## BIGDADDY (Oct 31, 2012)

Why do you need to run the generator when you sleep?


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 31, 2012)

I personally seen the results of refueling a generator running. Not for long. Fueler slipped and gas went on gen and there went the gen and the truck it was in. Faster than you could say poooof.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Oct 31, 2012)

Never refuel any gas powered device while it is running, you should also make sure it is cold.

The generator should not be on a combustible surface and as far away from windows and doors as possible.  That is why there are heavy duty extensions cords even those that can carry the entire generator output. The exhaust should never be pointed towards a building or any combustible material.

OMV the signs at every gas station tell you to turn the cars engine off while refueling.


----------



## DneprDave (Nov 1, 2012)

I know someone who was burned very badly when they fueled a generator that was running. He was burned over 40% of his body. He spent months in the hospital and underwent years of reconstructive surgery.

Turn the generator off and let it cool before refueling!

Dave


----------



## Mackdog (Nov 1, 2012)

Ok, so I got him talked out of refueling while it's running he just hates when I'm right and when I tell him a bunch of other guys said not to do it.  

All went well last night and we do have the exhaust end of the generator facing away from the house.  Only thing is now...I'm wondering how much money we will be dumping in this thing.  Might have been better to be cold and let the food rot.  The jury is still out on that one. Can't help my frugal ways.  We learned a hard lesson yesterday using 4 gallons in 4-5 hours.  Now we will not run frigs and space heaters at the same time. Wish we could use the pellet stove but didnt know about the whole inverter generator thing and didnt have any to chose from anyways.  The one we got had good reviews but it was our only choice and drove an hour from home to get it.  At least we are semi warm, thank god we have propane stove and hot water heater and we saved the food that we did have in the frig and freezer.  Our electric goes out often but has never been out more then 8 hours and its usually in the summer and usually not 8 hours, that was just the longest until now.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## briansol (Nov 1, 2012)

build a 'shed' like in this post:
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/lets-talk-generators.92881/page-4

that way you can keep it away from the house and keep it dry at the same time.  Don't use wood, as it can catch fire tool.  Try to use some alum. or other metal.


----------



## John_M (Nov 1, 2012)

Re: Not refueling the engine while it is running - BrotherBart and others +1. Soon after I purchased my Honda EU6500is I slowly opened the fuel tank to determine if refueling while running at low idle was feasible. Fortunately, the engine was still cold and the fuel tank was about 1/4 full. Removing the fuel tank cap was a very unpleasant and dangerous surprise - the vibrating engine shook fuel onto me, the generator, and the concrete floor. I am a fast learner so will never do that again. And, Honda is recognized by many as one of the smoothest running generator engines.

Since that experience many years ago I have often wondered what could have happened if the engine was hot and and the spilled fuel ignited. I probably would have dropped the contaminated fuel container and engulfed myself and the house in flames. This is just another example of might happen when one compromises on safety issues.

Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## ducker (Nov 1, 2012)

I've used my generator directly to my pellet stove (and other electrical appliances) multiple years now with out an inverter or any type of power conditioner.  There are a couple of long discussions on the forum here between the camps on people that feel that they are a necessity vs. those that disagree.


----------



## RORY12553 (Nov 4, 2012)

oldmountvernon said:


> thats a bad example, i never turn off anything i drive to the pumps. maybe thats why i get so many looks, i thought they were checking me out


 
Why would you not turn your car off while you are filling it up with gas?


----------



## Bioburner (Nov 5, 2012)

Its probably more hazardous to get in and out of car because of static, or talk on cell phone. Never shut down deisel fire trucks while fueling. But deisel has a much lower ignition point. I can see not shutting down when its very cold, doesnt make it safer.


----------

